# Time Out from Chef Talk



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I am going to be taking some time off from posting on the list. Today - maybe tomorrow - will be my last day here for a while.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

You will be missed.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Are you traveling?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Nope ... wish I was, though.


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

SHEL-shocked!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Don't be a stranger!
Mezz


----------



## willie24 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hope all is well - be safe.


Willie


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

dont stay away too long Shel hope you are ok


----------



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

Okay, break's over, you slacker. 

Get back in here!


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

You weren't even gone a day! :suprise:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Dont eat frankfurters!!!!!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I was gone for about a week, if I recall - less than anticipated. Got my business done faster than expected.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I promise Ed, no more Hebrew National, but maybe some of the local pups every now and then. OK? Puleeeze say it's OK ... :lol:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

that's a quality of life issue.....


----------



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

What happened to Shel?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Shel banned? Interesting.........


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I am sorry to say that due to a number of complaints we (the mods) were receiving about the spirit of Shel's posts we felt it best for him to move on from ChefTalk.

If anyone has any questions please feel free to contact myself or Jim. I am closing this thread.


----------

